# Sharing part of my workout - Jab - Backfist - Double lead jab - backfist



## JowGaWolf (May 5, 2020)

This is not a fighting combination.  This is a flow drill the purpose is to focus on generating striking power with the waist and connecting all of the body..  In stead of stopping I'm trying to flow from one punch to the next. I want my waist and body to do most of the wort.


----------



## drop bear (May 6, 2020)

Be better of on a speed ball.


----------



## paitingman (May 6, 2020)

Nice! 
Do you ever use this as a slip bag? I used to have one made pretty much the exact same way in that very spot in my garage. Never thought to use it for hands though. 
What is yours filled with? 
How long/often do you perform this drill?
Have you noticed a difference after this training?


----------



## JowGaWolf (May 6, 2020)

drop bear said:


> Be better of on a speed ball.


 I thought so at first but the speed ball is limited. I can't duck under a speed ball.  I also can't strike behind a speed ball.  The speed ball works really good for linear stuff,  but not for circular stuff.  Speed balls also come back to you.  If I want to hit the tennis ball twice, then I actually have to advance forward to do it and hit the ball before it escapes.  This is a better simulation of someone trying to get away from you.    

If I do a Trap back fist and the ball shoots off to the right, then I have to quickly adjust and strike with a horizontal back fist.  When I do this training I'm not trying to anticipate where the ball will swing, I'm actually watching it, and taking note of how it comes off my hand or my fist to help me get a feel of which direction my target flees.  If it flees to the right then I follow. 

Personally like the speed ball but, as primitive as this setup is, I was surprise at how much I've been able to get out of it.  
I can do sweeps and Tiger Claw exercises with this as well.   A swinging target covers more distance than what a speedball does and gives me the opportunity to attack the target along different positions of the swing.  I can easily switch the material that I'm hitting as well.  If I want to hit gravel in a sock then I can easily do it with this without fear of me busing my hand opened.  

I'll eventually get around to showing most of these once I edit the videos so everyone isn't watching me do 2 hours of a simple drill.  It'll make more sense as I do more advance techniques.  I still wouldn't mind having a speed ball .  I have another training  set up that uses rope and small bells.  That one is a little crazy though. Right along the borderline of "I'm just make stuff up"  I kind of stumble upon it so I'm still trying to see if it's something that I can develop into something valid as a training tool.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 6, 2020)

JowGaWolf said:


> I thought so at first but the speed ball is limited. I can't duck under a speed ball.  I also can't strike behind a speed ball.  The speed ball works really good for linear stuff,  but not for circular stuff.  Speed balls also come back to you.  If I want to hit the tennis ball twice, then I actually have to advance forward to do it and hit the ball before it escapes.  This is a better simulation of someone trying to get away from you.
> 
> If I do a Trap back fist and the ball shoots off to the right, then I have to quickly adjust and strike with a horizontal back fist.  When I do this training I'm not trying to anticipate where the ball will swing, I'm actually watching it, and taking note of how it comes off my hand or my fist to help me get a feel of which direction my target flees.  If it flees to the right then I follow.
> 
> ...


I agree with a lot of what you said about this vs. speedball, but for this particular type of drill, I feel a speed ball works better. And it helps in a way that this won't as much.


----------



## JowGaWolf (May 6, 2020)

paitingman said:


> Nice!
> Do you ever use this as a slip bag? I used to have one made pretty much the exact same way in that very spot in my garage. Never thought to use it for hands though.
> What is yours filled with?
> How long/often do you perform this drill?
> Have you noticed a difference after this training?


I haven't used a slip bag before but it's the same concept in some ways. By using the swing of the bag.  This is my next challenge but with kung fu  but punching the target .





Currently I use a bell on a rope to train my defense, blocks and cover and striking in between the swing. In order to reach the target on the other side.
Right now the only thing I'm hitting is a tennis ball.  I want to eventually be able to strike a pool ball or a lacrosse ball but I'm far from that.  Then for tiger claw techniques I will use things like sand, beans or a swim noodle depending on  what technique I'm training.  

But at the moment the tennis ball is killing me when I strike it in the wrong area of my fist.  It just hits the same spot over and over and after an hour I start to feel it.  The tennis ball is safe and a good beginning point for me when I train my knuckle punches as well.  I have 2 that I can actually use, but one is my favorite.  

As for the difference?  Yep, after 2 days (1.5 hours each day),  I've notice that I'm more relaxed and my strikes are really fast compared to where I was even when I was training for competition.  My accuracy is much better and I'm now training my son on it too.  His first try he kept hitting the tennis ball to hard and he couldn't control the direction of how the ball would swing.  If too much force hits the right side of the ball the ball will swing left.  This instantly made it easy for me to see without video that was swiping his jab.  His timing was also off and his arms got tired lol.  He couldn't do the back fist one, but the straight jab he was able to do.  I'll try to get some before and after video of us so that others can see what improvements are visible. But for me I  know I can tell that my speed has increased it shows in my forms.


----------



## JowGaWolf (May 6, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> I agree with a lot of what you said about this vs. speedball, but for this particular type of drill, I feel a speed ball works better. And it helps in a way that this won't as much.


 This drill is actually part of a functional combination.  So I think the video will help you understand a little more. 
So what you have seen so far are pieces of  the video below.  When I train using this method, I punch the following,

1. The target
2. The gaps between the target
3. The space in front of the target.
3. The space behind the target (punching through)
4. Under the target
5. To the left and right of the target

These are all of my striking areas. My goal is not only to hit the target but also not to be hit by the target.  The video below shows a piecing together of the bits and pieces I've been sharing.   So this may help you understand where the speedball would be difficult if not impossible.    You will also see me strike some of the same areas I mentioned.

When I strike the gaps, I'm trying to get my strike through without the target hitting me.  How many punches I throw in the gap depends on the technique that I'm using.  The gaps are like targeting the openings that I see in my opponent. I have to be just as quick to strike those areas before the ball hits my hand or before I get tangled in the ropes. I don't know how one would target the openings of a speed ball because of how it snaps back.  With this training method, it's not always about striking the tennis ball and the target isn't always the tennis ball.






What the video shows.
*The first* *clip *shows everything that everyone has seen so far but using with alternating punches
*The second* *clip *shows slipping punches and countering.  I'm using the swing of the ball to help make sure that I'm moving my head off the center line.
*The third *clip shows "Punching the Gaps" where I have to quickly throw the heavy punch and reload so I can hit the target.  At the end of the third clip I mess up with the timing and hit the target with the heavy punch.
*The fourth* *clip *is the same as the third
*The fifth clip* I back up and take a lower stance so I can put more into the punch without hitting the ball too hard. I want to focus on speed.

I don't see how someone could hit the gaps of a speed ball.  If I want to raise the difficulty of this training I would have to throw 2 heavy punches in the gap and be in the ready position for the back fist before the ball swings back.  I'm no where near that type of speed.


----------



## paitingman (May 7, 2020)

JowGaWolf said:


> I haven't used a slip bag before but it's the same concept in some ways. By using the swing of the bag.  This is my next challenge but with kung fu  but punching the target .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm very interested in your bell on a rope if and when you're ready to share! Sounds cool. I also like the idea of different materials.
My slip bag was full of rice. my first was basically a water balloon lol.

I've had a similar discomfort with the tennis ball on elastic strapped to the head. Fun, but after half an hour to an hour, my fingers below the punching knuckles become sore if that makes sense. I do like it though because like you said it's safe and I can feel when making proper contact with knuckles.

Looking forward to any before and after videos if you care to share


----------



## JowGaWolf (May 7, 2020)

paitingman said:


> I'm very interested in your bell on a rope if and when you're ready to share! Sounds cool. I also like the idea of different materials.
> My slip bag was full of rice. my first was basically a water balloon lol.


  I'll probably have a video this week, weather permitting. The picture below is from another rope set up. The bells are the small silver thing in front of my face.  I threw a block on the bells, which give it a side to side swing,.

  You can see me striking the the gab,  I was actually very slow with this technique as I got tangled in the ropes hanging below the bells.  At this point my strike should have been complete. This is my second strike in the gap and at this point I should be existing through the swinging bell.  Thanks to video I can tell exactly how far behind I was and where I need to speed up.

The bells give me an audio feel back in training and in video analysis.  For example, Simultaneous block and punch, where the block and punch should land at the same time.  My punch should land at the same time I hear the bells shake from my block. .  If I remove the bells then the ropes can be used to help train sensitivity. Which is great when I train how to use long fist techniques in tight spaces.  Next time I film I'll talk a little about what I'm doing before I start training lol.  It'll save me some typing


----------

